# Turkey Soup Express



## jaybird0827 (Aug 19, 2006)

1 turkey drumstick (fresh or frozen)
1 bag or 2 pkg frozen mixed vegetables
salt
pepper
water

In the morning, throw the drumstick and the veggies into the crock pot. Cover with water. Add salt and pepper. Turn the crock pot on low. The soup will be ready in time for supper.

Remove drumstick from crock pot. Cut turkey up into smaller pieces. Discard bone. Put the turkey back in the soup. Serve and enjoy.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Aug 19, 2006)

After seeing where Thursday's breakfast ended up, it will be interesting to see what happens here. Maybe it will get lost in the soup.


----------

